# Where can you find BSD 4.4 Light?



## Linuxgamer94 (Jul 1, 2013)

Ok, I was once a Windows users and I then switched over to Linux Mint. I was playing supertuxkart and I saw that there was a character for something called Darwin and that is when I found out about it and what the evil company called Apple had done to FreeBSD. I do not do terminals so I found Xmas appealing to me. I know that PC-BSD is based off of FreeBSD,witch I could not get to work on any of the three computers. I even tried to get it running in Virtualbox and it still did not work at all. I would have posted this on the Pure Darwin site if it had a forum, but it does not and I now it is built from FreeBSD. I also can't find an ISO for Xmas so I thought about using Nano, but I have no idea on what comands are needed to use it, let alone install the GUI.

BSD 4.4 Light was the last real version of BSD in my eyes and all the other Distro ideas on the forum focus on FreeBSD to make their base. I don't want that. I want to customise it and learn as I go. I don't want something based on NetBSD, FreeBSD, DrangonflyBSD, OpenBSD, or like that. I would want something new and fresh that does not copy the normal BSD model. I like the Freedom that GPL has so the whole thing could be under GPL if I wanted to because of the BSD license that all of the software is put under.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 1, 2013)

No, you cannot relicense software unless you are the owner of the existing license.


----------



## throAU (Jul 1, 2013)

Linuxgamer94 said:
			
		

> Ok, I was once a Windows users and I then switched over to Linux Mint. I was playing supertuxkart and I saw that there was a character for something called Darwin and that is when I found out about it and what the evil company called Apple had done to FreeBSD. I do not do terminals so I found Xmas appealing to me. I know that PC-BSD is based off of FreeBSD,witch I could not get to work on any of the three computers. I even tried to get it running in Virtualbox and it still did not work at all. I would have posted this on the Pure Darwin site if it had a forum, but it does not and I now it is built from FreeBSD. I also can't find an ISO for Xmas so I thought about using Nano, but I have no idea on what comands are needed to use it, let alone install the GUI.



Darwin is not really usable as a desktop OS, and has nothing to do with the base system of FreeBSD.

You really should have put this under Off Topic.


----------



## throAU (Jul 1, 2013)

If you want GPL, go back to Linux and give the GNU people your feedback with regards to what you see is missing from their OS.

Also, I would suggest reading the forum sticky threads regarding discussion of other operating systems.


----------



## zspider (Jul 1, 2013)

Tough, you might have had diversity in operating system choices, if Linux didn't suck down all the developer power making more useless distros.

Also the GPL does not magically stop someone from disregarding the license.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 1, 2013)

Threads merged. OP, this is a forum for the FreeBSD operating system, not a playground for what almost amounts to trolling/baiting. We are not about *BSD, and the discussion about GPL versus BSD licenses has been done to _death_. We don't like the GPL, that's why we use FreeBSD. Use the forum search function for all of the related discussions that have been going on (and which never end well). Moved this to Off-Topic. Don't open new topics in the main forum if you don't want to discuss FreeBSD specifically.


----------



## xtaz (Jul 1, 2013)

Clearly a troll. But just had to say good luck getting a 19 year old operating system running on modern hardware, or doing anything useful!


----------



## kpa (Jul 1, 2013)

As noted by @wblock@ the code for 4.4 BSD Lite is still under the same license it was 19 years ago and you can't just change it to something else because the original copyright holder still exists and holds the copyright.

http://www.freebsd.org/copyright/license.html


----------



## Linuxgamer94 (Jul 2, 2013)

You all forgot that you are sopost supposed to put all topics in the general section. That was what it said in the email so I put it there, so don't complain. Now second BSD 4.4 Lite was as of the last time I knew under the BSD license unlike the regul_a_r version of BSD 4.4. If I am correct then as long as it is under the BSD License all you have to do is give the refer_e_nce of where you got the code. I did not make the post to trol_l_, I made the post, because I wanted to learn more about BSD by actua_l_ly getting hands on with it. I did not mean to st_i_r up any trouble and yet I am getting ha_r_a_s_sed with a day.


----------



## Linuxgamer94 (Jul 2, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> No, you cannot relicense software unless you are the owner of the existing license.



Thanks I think.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 2, 2013)

Linuxgamer94 said:
			
		

> You all forgot that you are sopost to put all topics in the general section. That was what it said in the Email so I put it there, so don't complain.


The main issue here is that this forum is specifically aimed at FreeBSD, and not so much any other BSD in general. It's for that same reason why someone else also used 'Offtopic' when he wondered about NetBSD.

Also; don't take any of this personal, it's not.



			
				Linuxgamer94 said:
			
		

> I did not make the post to trol, I made the post, because I wanted to learn more about BSD by actualy getting hands on with it.


My advice: try again on this BSD forum, from what I can tell it's strictly aimed at BSD and not so much a specific release like FreeBSD.


----------



## throAU (Jul 2, 2013)

Linuxgamer94 said:
			
		

> You all forgot that you are sopost to put all topics in the general section. That was what it said in the Email so I put it there, so don't complain. Now second BSD 4.4 Lite was as of the last time I knew under the BSD license unlike the reguler version of BSD 4.4. If I am correct then as long as it is under the BSD License all you have to do is give the referance of where you got the code. I did not make the post to trol, I made the post, because I wanted to learn more about BSD by actualy getting hands on with it. I did not mean to ster up any trouble and yet I am getting harrased with a day.



Not-sure-if-troll.jpg

You're getting "harassed" because you've come to the FreeBSD forum, ignored the sticky threads regarding other OS discussion in the FreeBSD related forum sections, haven't searched before starting another thread and (whether you realize it or not) attempted to start a BSD vs. GPL flamewar, with a holier than thou attitude that the GPL is better.  Newsflash:  many of us use FreeBSD because we do not agree with the restrictions on the GPL license (among other reasons).

That aside...

Assuming you were to start with BSD Lite, you will run into the following omissions (due to the age of the code) that you will need to implement yourself to get anywhere near Linux or FreeBSD:


SMP
Modern drivers
64 bit
SATA (does BSD Lite even have ATA?)
PCI
PCIe
ACPI
USB
Sound
100 megabit+ Ethernet
Associated drivers
Stateful firewall
Geom framework
Drivers for any other hardware developed since 1990 or so

Etc. In other words, it may not even boot on a modern machine.

The Free, Net and Open BSDs all have 20 years of additional development by a *team* of talented developers behind them.  To even reach parity (assuming you alone can generate code at the same rate and quality as the FreeBSD developer team) will take you probably 20 years.

Ditto for attempting to reach feature parity with Linux.  Linux has 20+ years of development behind it as well.

Rather than re-inventing the wheel, your best bet would be to start with something newer (Linux or one of the BSDs), identify what features that you want which are currently missing, and contribute to an existing project.


----------



## Linuxgamer94 (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks I will go to that forum. I know that it might take alout a lot to get it even usable, but it could be worth it.


----------



## zspider (Jul 2, 2013)

Linuxgamer94 said:
			
		

> Thanks I will go to that forum. I know that it might take alout to get it even usable, but it could be worth it.



Also while you're at it could you bring FreeVMS up to the Linux/BSD level too, that would be great thanks.


----------



## xtaz (Jul 2, 2013)

Linuxgamer94 said:
			
		

> Thanks I will go to that forum. I know that it might take alout to get it even usable, but it could be worth it.



I'd estimate that it would take around 19 years of development by several hundred developers. And then you might end up with something like FreeBSD 

By the way, if you seriously want it then I believe this is the source code: http://svnweb.freebsd.org/csrg/


----------



## free-and-bsd (Jul 2, 2013)

Linuxgamer94 said:
			
		

> You all forgot that you are sopost supposed to put all topics in the general section. That was what it said in the email so I put it there, so don't complain. Now second BSD 4.4 Lite was as of the last time I knew under the BSD license unlike the regul_a_r version of BSD 4.4. If I am correct then as long as it is under the BSD License all you have to do is give the refer_e_nce of where you got the code. I did not make the post to trol_l_, I made the post, because I wanted to learn more about BSD by actua_l_ly getting hands on with it. I did not mean to st_i_r up any trouble and yet I am getting ha_r_a_s_sed with a day.


Nobody is "supposed" to give/do anything to anyone so impolite.

By "impolite" I mean:
1) You're coming to people who _owe you nothing_ at all and
2) instead of a single word of appreciation for what they're doing for free, you give to understand _how little_ you care for whatever work they're doing:





> BSD 4.4 Light was the last real version of BSD in my eyes and all the other Distro ideas on the forum focus on FreeBSD to make their base. I don't want that.


3) after which you show blatant disrespect for local rules, yet keep demanding things in a language of order & command:





> ...don't complain ...all you have to do is to give...


.

Now if that's not trolling, then I don't know what is.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 2, 2013)

And on that note, it's time to close this down, I guess.


----------

